#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Chanote

## baldrick

has anybody recently changed a chanote between a developer and themselves

ie. bought a house from a developer and getting the chanote

I am interested in the costs involved ( percentage taxes etc ) and any other chicanery and/or pitfalls

----------


## jamescollister

Normally the taxes and charnote name changes are paid by the seller, but the charnote must be over 10 years old.
You can not change owners for the first 10 years of issue, you can register the new owner, but taxes and transfer fees are payable at the 10 year mark.
New estates will not have individual transferable charnotes, capital gains thing, they can't assets the value.

----------


## baldrick

> Normally the taxes and charnote name changes are paid by the seller,


it was 8 % of the house and land price paid at the land office




> New estates will not have individual transferable charnotes


will have to scrutinise the paper I have

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Normally the taxes and charnote name changes are paid by the seller,
> 
> 
> it was 8 % of the house and land price paid at the land office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There could be different rules for housing estates, but we were thinking of selling some charnote land, land office said no transfer of title for 10 years, they attach a sale receipt to their records and your charnote, which you give to the buyer.
Makes some sense, as I bought the land for 15,000 a rai, no title, now has industrial/charnote title, worth a lot more then the rice land behind it, how much is a guess, so they don't know the taxable value yet.
Not a problem really, just the way they do things.

----------

